# reboot automaticaly after about a minute

## l0gic

I just installed Gentoo. I compiled the kernel using genkernel and did everything exactly by the manual.

When I reboot after the installation Gentoo hangs on Bringing down eth0

I hit the off button and put it on again.

Now while booting I get the following messages:

hid                module not found

usb-storage    module not found

sbp2              module not found

Starting pci hotplugging ..

... can't load module 8139cp

missing kernel or user mode driver 8139cp

... can't load module i810_rng

missing kernel or user mode driver i810_rng

... can't load module hw_random

missing kernel or user mode driver hw_random

This last 6 messages are printed a couple of times.

About a minute after Gentoo is booted it automaticaly reboots.

But not a normal reboot, it just stops and reboot.

Hopefully somebody can help me. I tried it a couple of times but everytime the same result.

Thanks already!

----------

## butters

Sound's like you need a modules-update, here's how:

Reboot with the LiveCD

Follow the install instructions starting from:

swapon

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

skip the mkdir's that follow (they're already there)

And stop following the instructions after:

env-update

source /etc/profile

This is the procedure for chrooting into your Gentoo install from the LiveCD.

Then issue the following commands to hopefully fix your modules:

modules-update

depmod -a

And while you're at it you might as well:

depscan.sh

The last one caches you service dependencies so that your boot process is a little quicker.

Then follow the end of the install instructions, starting with:

exit (control-D will work, too)

umount .....

...

reboot

This should fix it.

----------

## l0gic

I got the following.

modules-update

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in  /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sil.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in  /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_svw.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in  /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_via.o

I unpacked the stage to hopefully this isn't the problem I didn't know for sure if I needed to do this but you said follow till source /etc/profile

----------

## butters

ummm, you shouldn't have unpacked the stage again... sorry about that.  You basically wrote a clean stage over top of your existing installation.  Did you get any warnings about replacing existing files?

Well, in order to help you now, I need you to tell me which stage you installed from.  Stage 3?  We need to figure out which of the changes you made after that were overwritten when you unpacked the new stage.  For example:

ls -l /etc/locatime (checks the timezone link)

ls -l /usr/src/linux (checks if kernel is still installed)

emerge -p syslog-ng vixie-cron reiserfsprogs... (checks if these are still installed, look for the "R")

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net (check network settings)

nano -w /etc/rc.conf (check time format, keymap, etc)

rc-update show (checks if your services are still in the correct runlevels)

ls /boot/ (checks if grub is still there)

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf (make sure grub.conf is as you had it)

I hope that I didn't lead you to completely undo your previous work, but your /lib/ directory was certainly overwritten.  Very, very sorry, I meant to tell you to skip the tarball extraction (that was more important than skipping the mkdir's!!).  If you installed from stage1 or 2, you should probably start over from mkswap/mke2fs/mkreiserfs/etc.

----------

## MichielQ

Well I wanted to go on straight ahead so I took the easy way out and did another install.

This time I immediatly did a modules-update but I got the depmod: ***  Unresolved symbo........... again.

So I got the following problems now.

1. While booting the hid, usb-storage and the sbp2 modules aren't found.

2.  I get the following messages a couple of times:

... can't load module 8139cp

missing kernel or user mode driver 8139cp

... can't load module i810_rng

missing kernel or user mode driver i810_rng

... can't load module hw_random

missing kernel or user mode driver hw_random 

3. When doing a modules-update I get:

depmod: *** Unresol..........................

and when doing depmod -a I get a whole lot more of them.

4. About a minute after the system is booted it reboots again.

I installed stage3 and used genkernel to compile the kernel.

BTW: I just created a new account because the other doesn't work any more after changing the username.

----------

## butters

humor me with the results of:

ls -l /usr/src/linux

It should say something like:

/usr/src/linux --> /usr/src/[kernel-version]

if this is not the case, do:

ln -s /usr/src/[kernel-version] /usr/src/linux

then modules-update and depmod -a.

I would think (hope) that genkernel provides this necessary symlink.

EDIT: Since I confused you before, I will make myself clearer.  The references to [kernel-version] are not to be taken literally, but replaced  by whatever kernel version you have installed, for example the result of:

cd /usr/src

ls

The ONLY stuff that should ever be put in /usr/src/ is kernel sources and possibly kernel source tarballs.  If you ever download and compile your own (non-portage) packages from source, they belong in /usr/local/src and the binaries belong in /usr/local/bin.  By convention, userspace libraries are shared, therefore all are placed in /usr/lib, no need for /usr/local/lib.  Any non-free or restrictively licensed software goes in /opt/, with symlinks to the user-visible binaries in /usr/bin.  Just thought I'd clue you in to the UNIX file hierarchy particulars.  Much more at www.linuxbase.org

----------

## MichielQ

The link exists so that's not the problem.

----------

## MichielQ

I compiled the kernel again this time with the modules that gave an error off. Now everything is fine.

When doing modules-update I still got the SATA unresolved symbol errors.

And the system still reboots after about a minute.

I opened a topic on this here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1407421#1407421

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## MichielQ

The topic I opened about the reboot was moved to duplicated threats.

So I go on here.

The CPU in make.conf is pentium4 and I checked the option of pentium4>gcc31 (I'm not sure if I wrtite it correct but you probably now wich one I mean) in the kernel.

It must be another options because I had this option checked also when it didn't reboot.

Here is the duplicate topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1407421#1407421

----------

## MichielQ

Isn't there anybody who can help me??

I'm looking for the kernel option that could cause the reboot.

----------

## butters

What kernel version are you using? 

Also, am I correct that you were using genkernel but now compile manually?

If you are using a 2.6.x kernel, are you using:

make && make modules_install

to compile the kernel?  Is it a hard reboot or a full software reboot (Sending all processes the TERM signal, etc,.)?

----------

## splooge

sounds like you didn't:

make modules_install

Or possibly you didn't mount /boot when copying the new kernel over.

----------

## MichielQ

I found out what did cause the reboots   :Very Happy: 

It was the watchdog timer support.

After disabling it the problem was solved

Thanx for your help all

----------

